# primary school teacher - Salary protection- any alternative to cornmarket?



## sparkle (18 Mar 2008)

Hi, just wondering what you all have as salary protection? I am a 33 yr old 
primary school teacher and last year I was basically bullied into signing up for salary protection with cornmarket. I really want to change! I think their manner is appalling and I've been uneasy with the whole thing. The amount they seem to withdraw from my pay is forever increasing.I managed to avoid signing up for their avs. I would appreciate any advice at all. 
I am currently house hunting and realise I'll need to get mortgage protection as well. Is there a good company that any of you would recommend for both of these. I can't wait to cancel my salary protection with cornmarket but need an alternative first. Thank you.


----------



## Yellow Belly (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: Salary protection- any alternative to cornmarket?*

Friends First do an income protection policy- which may be worth checking out.


----------



## MichaelBurke (18 Mar 2008)

*Re: Salary protection- any alternative to cornmarket?*

I would recommend talking to another broker. Cornmarket are brokers but I understand they do schemes for teachers (is this right?). Doesn't necessarily mean they are the best.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## RS2K (19 Mar 2008)

OP you can do an PRSA AVC in a number of places. No need to do it with Cornmarket.


----------



## techman (20 May 2008)

Apart from ferga.com, can anyone recommend another broker for salary protection?

Better still, has anyone found a salary protection scheme that beats Cornmarket?

Cornmarket Salary Protection for Teachers:

Cost is 2.41% of Gross Salary
75% of pre-disability salary less Early Retirement Pension or Social Welfare payments
Benefit linked to CPI or 5% whichever is lower
Death benefit of twice annual salary


----------



## Mrs Dara (21 May 2008)

I could be wrong but I think Cornmarket's income protection policy is underwritten by Friends First.  

Irish Life also have an income protection policy but the premiums are not guaranteed.  They have the right to review the rates on existing policies depending on the level of claims.  I actually don't think you'll get a more comprehensive product than the Friends First one


----------



## LDFerguson (21 May 2008)

Friends First's individual Income Protection policies contain an exclusion for mental or functional nervous disorders for teachers.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2010)

It's now possible to get Income Protection for teachers without any standard exclusion for mental or functional nervous disorders with New Ireland or Aviva.


----------

